# Lloyd's List (Archive collection)



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi all ...

Apart from the British Newspaper Library at Colindale, does anybody know of an archive collection of Lloyd's List available for public research somewhere in the London area ?

The period in question is the early 1970's, about 1972-4.
Cheers

andy


----------



## Tom Wales (Aug 26, 2006)

Try National Maritime Museum - I found some much older ones there


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Andy 
Try Lloyd's Register Information Services. 71 Fenchurch St. www.lr.org. 
If nothing else get copies of their Infosheet No.1 and Infosheet No.10 which each list a variety of sources for research.
I came by this info courtesy of JimmyS while corresponding on another matter.
good luck 
Jim Mac


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Andy 
Further to my last - in the Lloyds web site in Infosheet No.3 they direct you to :-
Guildhall Library 
Aldermanbury 
London EC2P 2EJ 
Phone +44 (0) 20 7332 1868/70
www.cityoflondon.gov.uk
In their Lloyds Maritime Collection they have Lloyds List from 1740 to date on microfilm 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Tom, Jim,

Thanks for this, I have also established that the British Newspaper Library at Colindale has a full run, but the Guildhall Library is most certainly closer for me on a Saturday, which is about the only time I can get up to London.

Thanks for your suggestions

Cheers

Andy


----------



## mondeoman (Mar 3, 2007)

*Lloyds*

I have Lloyds register M-Z volume for 72-73. Let me know if you need any info from this.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have lloyds register 1970-71 A-L M-Z and 1983-84 A-G H-O P-Z
plus odd colection of monthly and weekly issues from 73 on wards 
if there is anything you need i might just have it and i will be happy to help you


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Further to Andy's request regarding LLoyds List, where would I find an archive for public use of the "Journal of Commerce"?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

On line site http://www.joc.com/


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Gdynia checked this out but the On-Line archive starts 1 Jan 86, was looking for late 60's early 70's.

Regards

Ninja.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi All ...

Thanks to Mondeoman and DavidJM for the offers of Registers, but it is the daily paper I am seeking.

I am looking at which ships were in port at Malaga when I was there on Reina del Mar in June 1973. I took a pic of a vessel there and had narrowed down the name, thanks to the huge knowledge base on here, to one Spanish company.

I may well come to you guys for the Register entries later if that's OK ?

Thanks for all the help and assistance so far ...

Cheers

Andy


----------

